# Silent loop 360 3 Pin Anschluss auf Mainboard



## Latulium (22. September 2017)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne meinen Intel Core I7 7700k mit der AIO WaKü Silent Loop 360 mm von bequiet zsm. mit dem STRIX Z270F Gaming, Intel Z270 Mainboard, RoG - Sockel 1151 Mainboard benutzen. Jedoch hat die AIO WaKü für die Pumpe einen 3 Pin anschluss, das Mainbord jedoch nur einen 4 Pin anschlüss. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich die WaKü trotzdem benutzen kann und läuft sie dann auch noch mit voller Leistung? Ausserdem hätte ich noch die Frage ob die 3 Lüfter der WaKü an einem 4 Pin Anschluss oder an 3 verschiedenen hängen, da ich mir dazu noch das Dark base Pro 900 Big Tower gehäuse von bequiet holen wollte. Hier sind nämlich schon 3 Lüfter Vorinstalliert was daher auch schon 3 von 4 (4pin) anschlüsse des mainboards belegen würde. Kann ich die vorinstallieren Gehäuselüfter zur not dann per Adapter an einen einzigen 4 Pin Anschluss hängen oder ist der Leistungsverlust dann zu hoch?
Freue mich schon auf die Antworten und bin offen für Mainboard alternativen.


----------



## Redrudi (22. September 2017)

Habe meine Silent Loop einfach an Cpu opt gesteckt und im Bios auf volle Leistung gestellt.Habe nur eine 280 und habe die beiden Lüfter dann an Cpu Fan gesteckt und auf normal gestellt.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was dein Board für anschlüsse hat.Du kannst deine Pumpe auch direkt an das Netzteil hängen mit einem Adapterkabel,hast dann aber keine Überwachung der Pumpe.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Was willst du mit einem 360er bei der CPU?
Da kannst du eher einen 240er oder 280er nehmen. 

Du kannst den 3 Pin der Pumpe problemlos an den 4 Pin des Mainboards stecken, Einfach im Bios dann schauen, ob die Pumpe auch korrekt läuft.


----------



## Latulium (23. September 2017)

Ich habe gelesen der Intel i7 7700k beim übertakten mit der WakÜ 280 noch sehr heiss wird desshalb entschied ich mich für die 360er version, da 30 € mir da nicht den größten unterschied machen, damit ich hier und da noch mal ein paar grad kälter bin.


----------



## Venom89 (23. September 2017)

Das liegt an der wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Headspreader, wenn deine CPU nicht geköpft ist bringt die beste Kühlung nichts.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Latulium schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen der Intel i7 7700k beim übertakten mit der WakÜ 280 noch sehr heiss wird desshalb entschied ich mich für die 360er version, da 30 € mir da nicht den größten unterschied machen, damit ich hier und da noch mal ein paar grad kälter bin.



Der Unterschied zwischen der 360er und der 280er liegt bei weniger als 1 Kelvin.
Kann man sich also sparen. 
Ist auch logisch. der 360er bietet gerade mal 10% mehr Fläche als der 280er. Lohnt schlicht nicht. Nimmt nur mehr Platz weg.


----------

